# Frustrated in southern Oklahoma



## Mitch19 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have 325 acres of cedars and oaks. I have searched and searched for morels and am fully convinced I have none on my land. I’ve been told that several years ago a guy would find them around one of the ponds on my land. I’ve focused on that area and nothing. Any suggestions? I’ve come across areas where they should be i’d think and nothing. This is my first post so I’m hoping someone can help.


----------

